# Female bodybuilding trainer Midlands???



## red1985 (May 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site. I've beentraining for years but only on a fitness/weight loss level, and now really want to get into bodybuilding. I dabbled with it a few months ago but had an operation and was out for 6 weeks, now back to square one!

I'm hoping to find a female personal trainer who specialises in bodybuilding in the midlands area-specifically derby/sutton coldfield (i live in derby and work in sutton coldfield!) as I need a kick up the ass and some motivation from somebody who lives and breathes bodybuilding. If anyone knowsof somebody please let me know!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum


----------

